# Jumping mini barrels



## Miss Gracie (Jul 14, 2010)

Miss Gracie jumping her mini barrels.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jul 14, 2010)

She's a gorgeous jumper. Where did you get mini barrels?


----------



## Miss Gracie (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks! I bought the barrels off of a friend that developed "Horseplay Products". She closed her business so that she could focus on other things including enjoying her own horse. When I talk to her I'll ask for the name of the company that she bought the barrels from.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2010)

What a pretty girl





Anna


----------



## Miss Gracie (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Anna


----------



## Tab (Jul 15, 2010)

Great pictures! Very pretty!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## wrs (Jul 15, 2010)

She is so pretty.



I really like those barrels also.


----------



## Zipper (Jul 15, 2010)

She is pretty and she looks great jumping.

I like the barrels also.


----------



## Miss Gracie (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! 

Carol


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow! How tall are they on end? She looks like quite a jumper!


----------



## Miss Gracie (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Stephanie...The barrels are 22 and half inches. Gracie just started jumping the barrels standing up.

Carol


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool, I've never seen such small barrels.


----------

